# Yello!



## beltsvillecrucib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey all,

Just figured I'd drop a line here and introduce myself. My name is Max and I'm from a small suburb north of Boston, MA. I'm a senior in highschool and our resident LD. I also do load ins/load outs/shows at various venues around the city and I'm trying to get some smaller gigs either board op'ing or designing for a band/concert type thing.

Lookin' forward to talking with everyone.

Max


----------



## soundlight (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like a nice gig that you've got going there!

Don't hesitate to ask or answer questions (but use the search bar before you ask!).

Anyways, welcome aboard!!


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to the booth! It sounds like you are doing a great job laying the groundwork for a good tech career. I encourage you to find a community theater to do some volunteer work at. It's a great way to learn a lot, develop your skills, and most importantly meet people.


----------



## Van (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!, Have fun!


----------



## dvlasak (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth! Please add to the forum by answering and asking questions!!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome Aboard!


----------

